# Bathroom window buck



## mlbfish (Aug 21, 2017)

Hi, been a long time since posting. But for anybody who remembers my bathroom windows pictures this is one from July. Taken from by bathroom window in a subdivision.


----------



## wvdawg (Aug 22, 2017)

Nice ones!  Welcome back!  He is a dandy!


----------



## Deerhead (Aug 22, 2017)

Nice buck he sure like that bird seed


----------



## mlbfish (Aug 24, 2017)

Thanks. That's Walmart mixed corn. They'll eat it, but they like plain corn better


----------

